# A great deal on silver.



## Kevmau5 (Mar 18, 2014)

Gerrards, here in the UK, are currently (18th March) buying silver for spot price of £1259.09. One gramme of silver is worth £35.566!

http://www.gerrardsonline.co.uk/scrap_gold_silver_market_rates.htm

Seems like a great deal to me. I wish my usual buyers prices were this good.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 18, 2014)

I like it but I suspect that the price unfortunately will be a little closer to market prices, if it ever reaches that level all paper or fiat money is dead in the water!


----------



## necromancer (Mar 18, 2014)

how can that be ?

its more then worth it to take my silver there, its like a free vacation. there was also this popup window as the page loaded (kind of cryptic third party ?)









.


----------



## Kevmau5 (Mar 18, 2014)

It's never usually like that. It has normal prices, someone has obviously just made a big mistake. They are genuine though (with normal prices) as a guy from my work swears by them even though they don't pay the BEST prices out there. I thought you guys would get a chuckle from it.

I wonder if they would have to pay those prices, if you were to make a big enough fuss about it, or could they just send it back claiming they don't want to buy it.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 18, 2014)

sign says "slightly different" :shock:


----------



## necromancer (Mar 18, 2014)

someone close to them has to call & see.

if its the correct price i am going on vacation LOL


----------

